# WHY DO WE "IGNORE" MATA GUJREE JI'S SHAHEDEE ?



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 7, 2004)

WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH.

Khalsa Ji, this is the MONTH of December..a Month of martyrdoms, trials and tribulations for the Family of Our Pita Ji Guru Gobind Singh ji. This is the month in which we celebrate the Shahedee of Guru Teg baahdur Ji.. the Ninth nanak and Father of Guru Gobind Singh Ji..
In this month also we celebrate the shahedee of the two elder sons SAHIBZADEHS Ajit singh and Jhujaar Singh at the Battlefield of Chamkaur in front of the watchful eyes of Guru gobind Singh ji...
In this month we also celebrate the shahedees of the Younger two sons of Guru Gobind Singh Ji..Sahibzadehs Jorawar Singha nd Fateh Singh in Bricked up alive..in the Walls of Sirhind
In this month also we have the SHAHEDEE of the ONe MOST IMPORTANT WOMAN in the house of Guru Gobind Singh ji - MATA JI GUJJAR KAUR fondly known as Mata Gujree Ji. Mata Gujree Ji first of all sacrificed Her HUSBAND and Ninth nanak Guur Teg bahadur Ji, then she sacrificed her grandsons...the Younger two were with her in prison at Sirhind and she was their spiritual guide till the very end...adn when she heard of their martyrdom..she also gave up her life. Mata Gujree Ji stayed throught eh thick and thin the trials and tribulations of the Battle and siege of Anandpur Sahib and fully supported her son, Guru Gobind Singh ji.

YET Mata Gujree Ji is seldom if ever mentioned. Delhi Chandni Chowk is celebrated, Chamkaur is celebrated, Sirhind is celebrated..BUT we never mention the brave Mata gujree Ji's role in all this.  This i feel is a gross injustice and ungratefullness on our part.  Henceforth we must always remember her great deeds on behalf of the Khalsa panth...and her part in the Month of december.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 7, 2004)

i wonder how are we ever going to pay back their sacrifices... we do not even understand why did they do it... sad state of affairs... i am deeply touched and saddend to read this passage... thanks gyani ji for an eye opener...

Let us take a moment and remember there divine sacrifices and speak out aloud... 

*Bole so Nihaal, Sat Sri Akaal !!!*


----------



## Arvind (Dec 7, 2004)

Jo Boley So Nihaaaaaal

Sat Sri Akaaaaaaaaaaal

Dhan O Mawaa'n, jinha'n ne eh laal janme, te sikhi sidak nibhaya...


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 8, 2004)

During the shaheedi, the ‘Jalaad’ could not bear the sight of innocence along with divine light on the face of younger sahibjaada Fateh singh & went running to Mata ji & tried to emotionally exploit Mata ji like this –



“jy mYN zrw ku AMmIey iQVikAw qW, mYnUM myirAw mwlkW iJVkxw ey [

izMdW hOlIAW ny, ie`tW BwrIAW ny, b`icAW folxw, kMbxw iQVkxw ey [

pwxI ikhw mwsUmW ny fol ky qW, qyry dIidAW ny lhU iCVkxw ey [

jwky lwlY ih`k nwl b`icAW nUM, qyrw bwd ‘c kwljw jo iqVkxw ey [”



Dhan Dhan Mata Gujri ji answered him like this –



myrw nW gujrI, myrI A`l gujrI

ieho ijhI kuhwrI qW myry au~qy, GVI- GVI guzrI, pl- pl guzrI [

pihlW pqI id`qw, Pyr mYN poqy id`qy,

Aw hux mOq kihMdI mYnUM, cl gujrI [

gujrI lok mYnUM qwihauN AwKdy ny,

ijhVI AweI isr qy, auh mYN J`l guzrI [



*May Waheguru bless us (today’s mothers) with the same ‘Sikhi-sidak’ & we never forget the ‘path’ laid-down by Great Mata ji.*



*Jo boleeeeeeeeee so nihaaaaaaaaaaal*

*Sat Sri Akaaaaaaaaaaaaal*


----------



## Arvind (Dec 9, 2004)

I dont have the font to read the stuff which Prabjyot ji has written. Which font I should download to view the Tuks?


----------



## etinder (Dec 9, 2004)

i cant read em either 

prabjyot kaur ji, i request you to please paste the above shabad in roman script and if possible translation too, so that everybody on the forums can enjoy reading it..
thanks
gurufateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 9, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki fateh.

IMHO it is GURBANI LIPI...... available as one of the optional fonts to write messages on this forum bullettin as well.  This font is available on Gurbani CD by Dr Thind..and is also downloadable from many sites..just google "gurbanikahar font" or  from www.sikhitothemax.com.

That should help.

Jarnail singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 9, 2004)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh.

After reading todays ( Friday 10th december) Daily Ajit Jalandhar Online edition i was so happy to see that all reports now read as : " Mata Gujjar kaur Ji and Chhotteh Sahibzadeh - 300 th Shahedee samgam".

Looks like Mata Ji is being given her place of Honour at last.

Dhan Dhan mata Gujjar kaur Ji.

Here is a report of one of these smagamas: Available on line at: www.dailyajitjalandhar.com

*áÆÕðÆòÅñ ÇòÖ¶ çÈÃð¶ Ççé òÆ Ô÷Åð» Ã¿×å» é¶ ×¹ðìÅäÆ ÕÆðåé çÅ Áé§ç îÅÇäÁÅ





*×¹ðçÅÃê¹ð Ç÷ñ·¶ ç¶ Çê³â áÆÕðÆòÅñ ÇòÖ¶ ×¹ðîÇå Ú¶åéÅ ÃîÅ×î ç¶ çÈÃð¶ Ççé Ã¿å ìÅìÅ í¹Çê³çð ÇÃ¿Ø Üð× ðÅóÅ ÃÅÇÔì òÅñ¶ ×¹ðìÅäÆ çÅ ÕÆðåé Õðç¶ Ô¯Â¶Í î³Ú Óå¶ ÃîÅ×î ç¶ êÌì¿èÕ Üæ¶: ÁîðÆÕ ÇÃ¿Ø áÆÕðÆòÅñ òÆ ÇçÖÅÂÆ ç¶ ðÔ¶ ÔéÍ Ô¶á» ò¼âÆ Ç×ÎäåÆ ÇòÚ ìÆìÆÁ» ÔÅ÷ðÆ íðçÆÁ» Ô¯ÂÆÁ»Í åÃòÆð» : ÔðÜÆå ÇÃ¿Ø ÁÅñî​
×¹ðçÅÃê¹ð, I çÃ¿ìð (ÔðÜÆå ÇÃ¿Ø ÁÅñî)-Ç÷ñ·Å ×¹ðçÅÃê¹ð ç¶ Çê³â áÆÕðÆòÅñ ÇòÖ¶ ÇêÛñ¶ AD ÃÅñ» çÆ åð·» ÇÂÃ òÅð òÆ ðÈÔÅéÆ çÆòÅé êÌì¿èÕÆ Õî¶àÆ Ç÷ñ·Å ×¹ðçÅÃê¹ð òµñ¯º Ã¿×å» ç¶ ÃÇÔï¯× éÅñ H çÃ¿ìð å¯º Áð¿í ÕðòÅÂ¶ îÅåÅ ×¹µÜð Õ½ð Áå¶ ÚÅð ÃÅÇÔì÷ÅÇçÁ» çÆ C@@ ÃÅñÅ ôÔÆçÆ ôåÅìçÆ ù ÃîðÇêå ê³ÜÅì êµèð ç¶ ×¹ðîÇå Ú¶åéÅ ÃîÅ×î ç¶ çÈÃð¶ Ççé òÆ òµâÆ Ç×äåÆ ÇòÚ Ã¿×å» é¶ ôîÈñÆÁå ÕðÕ¶ ×¹ðìÅäÆ ç¶ ðÃÇí¿é¶ ÕÆðåé Áå¶ ôÔÆçÆ ôåÅìçÆ éÅñ Ã¿ì¿Çèå ÇÂÇåÔÅÃÕ ÇòÚÅð» çÅ Áé§ç îÅÇäÁÅÍ 
ÁµÜ ÃîÅ×î ç¶ ô¹ðÈ ÇòÚ íÅÂÆ ÃðçÅðÅ ÇÃ¿Ø áÆÕðÆòÅñ, çîçîÆ àÕÃÅñ ç¶ î¹¼Ö ÕæÅ-òÅÚÕ íÅÂÆ ðÅî ÇÃ¿Ø, Ü×îÆå ÇÃ¿Ø ØòµçÆ òÅñ¶, íÅÂÆ ÁîðÜÆå ÇÃ¿Ø Áéî¯ñ ìàÅñ¶ òÅñ¶ Áå¶ Ô¯ð ÕÆðåéÆ ÜÇæÁ» é¶ ×¹ðìÅäÆ çÅ ÕÆðåé ÕÆåÅÍ ìÅÁç ÇòÚ ðÅóÅ ÃÅÇÔì Üð× Ã¿êÌçÅÇÂ ç¶ î½ÜÈçÅ î¹µÖÆ Ã¿å ìÅìÅ í¹Çê³çð ÇÃ¿Ø é¶ ÒÚðé ÚñÔ¹ îÅð× ×¯Çì¿ç Çîà¶ êÅê ÜêÆÁË ÔÇð Çì¿ç¹Ó Áå¶ Òíñ¶ ÁîðçÅÃ ×¹ä å¶ð¶ å¶ðÆ À°êîÅ å¯ÇÔ ìÇé ÁÅòËÓ ôìç» éÅñ ×¹ðìÅäÆ çÅ ÕÆðåé Áð¿í ÕÆåÅ Áå¶ À°é·» é¶ ÕðÆì A.DE Çî¿à ×¹ðîÇå ÇòÚÅð» Áå¶ ×¹ðìÅäÆ ç¶ ÕÆðåé ç¹ÁÅðÅ Ã¿×å» ù ÇÃµÖ ÇÂÇåÔÅÃ éÅñ Ü¯ÇóÁÅÍ ê³âÅñ ÇòÚ Ü¹ó¶ Ã¿×å» ç¶ áÅá» îÅðç¶ ÇÂÕµá ù Ã¿ì¯èé ÕðÇçÁ» Ã¿å ìÅìÅ í¹Çê³çð ÇÃ¿Ø é¶ ÇÕÔÅ ÇÕ Üç¯º ÁÃÄ ÃÇå×¹ð» ç¶ çðìÅð ÇòÚ ÁÅ ÁÅêä¶ îé ÇòÚ¯º çòËô çÆ íÅòéÅ çÈð ÕðÕ¶ è¿é è¿é ÃÌÆ ×¹ðÈ ×Ì¿æ ÃÅÇÔì ÜÆ Áµ×¶ éîÃÕÅð Õðç¶ Ô» å» ÃÅâ¶ ê¹µá¶ ñ¶Ö ÇÃµè¶ Ô¯ Ü»ç¶ ÔéÍ À°é·» ÇÕÔÅ ÇÕ ÇÃµÖ ÇÂÇåÔÅÃ Á³çð ÚÅð¶ ÃÅÇÔì÷ÅÇçÁ» çÆ ôÔÆçÆ ìÔ¹å ÔÆ òµâÆ îÔµååÅ ðµÖçÆ ÔËÍ ÇÂÃ ñÂÆ ÃÅù ÃÅÇÔì÷ÅÇçÁ» çÆ C@@ ÃÅñÅ ôÔÆçÆ ù ÃîðÇêå ÁÇÜÔ¶ À°µÚ êµèð ç¶ èÅðÇîÕ ÃîÅ×î ÁÅï¯ÇÜå Õðé¶ Áå¶ ÇÂé·» ÃîÅ×î» ÇòÚ òµè Úó Õ¶ ÔÅ÷ðÆ íðéÆ ÚÅÔÆçÆ ÔËÍ ÇÂÃ ç¶ éÅñ ÃÅù ×¹ðÈ ÁÅÃ¶ Áé°ÃÅð ÜÆòé ìåÆå Õðé çÆ ÜÅÚ òÆ ÇÃÖäÆ ìÔ¹å ÷ðÈðÆ ÔËÍ 
ÃîÅ×î çÆ ÃîÅêåÆ å¯º ìÅÁç ê³âÅñ ÇòÚ î½ÜÈç î¹µÖ êÌì¿èÕ Áå¶ ðÈÔÅéÆ çÆòÅé êÌì¿èÕÆ Õî¶àÆ ç¶ î¹ÖÆ Üæ¶: ÁîðÆÕ ÇÃ¿Ø áÆÕðÆòÅñ é¶ çµÇÃÁÅ ÇÕ ðÇÔ¿ç¶ Çå¿é Ççé ç¶ ÃîÅ×î» ÇòÚ ìÆìÆ ìñÜÆå Õ½ð ÖÅñÃÅ åñòÅó¶ òÅñ¶, íÅÂÆ Ü¯Ç×¿çð ÇÃ¿Ø ÇðÁÅó «ÇèÁÅä¶ òÅñ¶, íÅÂÆ ÃÅèÈ ÇÃ¿Ø â¶ÔðÅçÈé òÅñ¶ Áå¶ Ã¿å ìÅìÅ ÃðÈê ÇÃ¿Ø Ú¿âÆ×ó· òÅÇñÁ» å¯º ÇÂñÅòÅ Áé¶Õ» Ô¯ð ÕÆðåéÆ Üæ¶ ôîÈñÆÁå Õðé×¶Í ÇÂÃ î½Õ¶ À°é·» ç¶ éÅñ ìÅìÈ Ãòðé ÇÃ¿Ø ÷ëðòÅñ, íÅÂÆ ÃðçÅðÅ ÇÃ³Ø áÆÕðÆòÅñ Áå¶ Õî¶àÆ ç¶ Ô¯ð ÁÔ¹ç¶çÅð å¶ ÃîÅ×î ç¶ Ã¶òÅçÅð òÆ ÔÅ÷ð ÃéÍ

Jarnail singh


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Dec 10, 2004)

Guru Fateh Gyani Jarnail Singh Virji

Thank you for clarifying about the font. Since it was available in one of the fonts, I did not realize users still have to install it to read my posts in Punjabi. 
Enjoy reading your posts. Thank you for being here.

Prabhjot


----------

